# Option to Watch a board??



## rusky (5 Jan 2012)

Can someone point me in te right direction as I can't seem to find the option to watch a board.

Watching threads is fine but there are threads I would like to watch too.

Cheers


----------



## Shaun (5 Jan 2012)

It's not an option at the moment, but lots of XF owners have requested it so I expect to see it in a future release.


----------



## rusky (5 Jan 2012)

I'm glad it's not just a) Me being stupid & b) I'm the only one missing it!


----------



## Cheradenine (9 Jan 2012)

As a newbie I had a PM from another member who's local to me and they asked me if I was watching a thread in some kind of "politics" board?

?


----------



## Shaun (9 Jan 2012)

Current Affairs and Debates (used to be called Politics & Life).


----------



## Cheradenine (10 Jan 2012)

Which is where?


----------



## Shaun (10 Jan 2012)

If you're a brand new member you won't be able to see it for a while as it requires a usergroup upgrade that is automatically applied in time, but when it does become available is it lower down the homepage list under the Cafe.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Cheradenine (16 Jan 2012)

It's been a couple of weeks and still nothing, decidely odd for a forum to do that.


----------

